# My progress - Your Thoughts - 28% bf to 11% bf in 4 months



## scottysbody (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been working out and dieting for about 4 months now with the goal of sub-8% body fat and some muscle gain. I started with a calorie restricted diet of 40% protein, 40% carbs, 20% fat for a few months. Lately I have been following a CKD (cyclical ketogenic diet). I would love some feedback on my progress. I have everything listed here including weekly progress pics, food logs, and training schedule.

Scotty's Body - Complete Body Transformation

Let me know what you guys think of my progress and any suggestions you have. Good or bad, I can take it.

Thanks,

Scotty


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

You are in damm good shape scott, well done to you man!! Visible abbs etc.

You look like you've got plenty of energy too.

I've actually bookmarked this site as i'm interested in your diet, i'm trying to shift some BF just like you have.

Good work fella!!!

Ps congrats on the little one too! :clap2:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

:thumb Well done...


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

what a difference! well done mate


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good results mate and a nice site!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Agreed its a well documented transformation showing good results .

well done m8


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Very impressive!!!


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

wow. never seen anything this good so quick. well done mate 

p.s. im very jealous


----------



## scottysbody (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who has checked out my progress. I still have a bit of work to do as I would like to get down to around 8% body fat. It's a work in progress.



Ironclad said:


> You are in damm good shape scott, well done to you man!! Visible abbs etc.
> 
> You look like you've got plenty of energy too.
> 
> ...


Ironclad, meet me over at my site's forums if you want to chat one-on-one about my diet. I'm there a lot.

Scotty's Body :: Index

Talk to you soon.

Scotty


----------



## scottysbody (Jan 30, 2008)

I haven't been over here to the Muscle Chat boards much lately but I just wanted to pop in and thank you guys for checking out my progress. I've still got a little work to do to get down to 7% body fat but I'm moving toward that goal.

Talk to you soon.

Scotty


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

good progress mate, keep it up.


----------



## scottysbody (Jan 30, 2008)

scottswald said:


> good progress mate, keep it up.


Thanks bro. You're looking pretty ripped in your photo as well.

Scotty


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey scotty. I am pretty much in the same "state" you were when you started. I am 2 weeks into my program which is similiar although i am still doing some tweaking to both the diet and training schedule. Have you read Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle - it is a pretty in depth guide and the guy that wrote it made it down to 3% body fat. If you want a copy i could email you it (it is heavy reading though). I plan to photo and track my progress like you have and wondered if you would host any kind of section for me, as much for motivation as evidence that lifestyle and body change is possible in a relatively short period of time given focus and dedication.

Cheers mate for the inspiration and good luck with 7% - i have 40 pounds to lose to get to my goal weight and i am sure i will want more when i reach it!!!


----------



## mark300 (Feb 22, 2006)

nice work mate.. looking really good. how are you measuring your body, do you get someone to check it with calipers or one of the fancy machines?


----------



## axalotl2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Awesome mate , well done e mail me you diet or post it on here,


----------



## Matty-Boi (Jul 13, 2008)

Your working very hard i can see well done mate ! Keep it up


----------



## Jason89 (Nov 29, 2007)

fair play... mate looking brilliant might have to try it out myself keep up the good work!


----------

